

Another Android Market Share Boost - rlmw
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/10/gartner-android-share-jumps-to-25-5-percent-now-second-most-popular-os-worldwide/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
daten
Apart from being a happy Android user with a Galaxy S based phone, I don't
follow the mobile OS market very closely. I'm aware of the competition between
Apple iOS and Android. I know RIM is being Blackberry phones. But when reading
this article I realized I had no idea what "Symbian" was.

Apparently Symbian is the OS on Nokia and Sony Ericsson phones.

~~~
edderly
You wouldn't because it's not a brand. Nokia prefer to promote to consumers
their 'series' of devices.

Symbian is the OS on the Nokia N, E, C (and iirc X) series of phones, though
the traditional N series of devices from Nokia is typically considered the
flagship product line and rumor has it that Nokia's Meego OS will take over
there.

Nokia's legacy Series 40 OS accounts for the other product lines and the
majority of their 400+ million phone shipments.

Sony Ericcson have a _very_ limited line of Symbian devices, mostly on their
legacy OS (EMP) but also Windows mobile and laterly Android.

------
mandazi
In the US there is probably a sharp difference.

~~~
rlmw
The US numbers came out a while ago:

[http://www.gsmarena.com/report_details_os_market_share_in_q3...](http://www.gsmarena.com/report_details_os_market_share_in_q3_android_pulls_off_10x_growth-
news-2047.php)

------
quattrofan
The fact that Jobs wont be happy and act like a crybaby over this makes me
smile.

~~~
rimantas
Yeah, Apple is so losing money with iPhone…

